
Memory on Zen2 for GCC and Rustc - luu
https://superfunc.github.io/posts/distcc-scaling-with-threadripper/
======
malkia
Sorry, had to say this - but the way graphs are represented is very misleading
- one can say this is magnitudes faster than the other, while looking closely
at the numbers one can see that's not the case...

~~~
magicalhippo
Yeah classic case of lying with graphs. First graph looks like a huuuge win,
but it's 79 vs ~83, a 5% reduction in runtime.

